# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Ο καναπές !

## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## pops

> _Originally posted by Nefertari_
> ʼλλο το έτερον ήμισυ και άλλο ο φίλος /φίλη... έλα ντε όμως που για κάποιο μαγικό και ακαταλαβίστικο λόγο, αρχίζει να συγχέεται το θέμα... η αντιπάθεια προς το έτερον ήμισυ, γίνεται και αντιπάθεια προς την φίλη. Γιατί όμως?
> 
> Οι σχέσεις που έχουμε με διάφορους ανθρώπους, είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο οριοθετημένες. Λέμε, ο σύντροφός μου, ο φίλος/φίλη μου, ο γείτονάς μου κλπ. Είναι έννοιες αυτόνομες και δεν είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει αλληλεπίδραση μεταξύ τους, αν μπορεί να ειπωθεί φυσικά έτσι.




Έχεις αναρρωτηθεί όμως μήπως άλλαξες κι εσύ ;

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## pops

> _Originally posted by Nefertari_
> 
> Χμμμ... ίσως. Σίγουρα έβαλα μπροστά τον σύντροφο, γιατί μαζί του ζούσα και όχι με την Χ φίλη, η οποία π.χ. δεν ενέκρινε την επιλογή μου εξ\&#039; αρχής. Και θεωρώ ότι δεν ζητάμε την έγκριση ποτέ, αλλά αν μη τι άλλο, θέλουμε τον σεβασμό ως προς το δικαίωμα των επιλογών μας από τους εκάστοτε φίλους μας... τουλάχιστον αυτό κατ\&#039; εμέ σημαίνει φιλία... σεβασμός και κατανόηση αν θες, στις ατομικές επιλογές...


Δεν ζητάμε όμως πολλά; Φαντάσου ότι και της φίλης της λείπει η παλιά Νεφ...γιατί σε βλέπει να αλλάζεις και να αμύνεσαι απέναντί στη δυσαρέσκειά της. Δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι αυτόνομες έννοιες αυτές (φίλη, σύντροφος, οικογένεια, κτλ), γιατί έχουν όλοι κοινό παρονομαστή εσένα, κι αν εσύ έχεις αλλάξει, τότε φυσικό είναι να αλλάζουν και οι σχέσεις σου με τους άλλους.

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## ateta

...

θέλω να σου γράψω αλλά δεν έχω χρόνο...


αργότερα....


...κρατάω κείνα τα αποθέματα....

----------


## Nefertari

Ατέτα,

πραγματικά συγκινήθηκα με το u2u που μου έστειλες. Σ\&#039; ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια, πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να πω...


O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## The Graduate

Καλημέρα!!!Μόλις απόψε ανακάλυψα το site και δηλώνω ενθουσιασμένος!Εχω πάρα πολλα πράγματα να μοιραστώ με τους \&quot;θαμώνες\&quot; ενός τέτοιου forum και θα χαρώ να δώσω,εν περιλιψει αρχικά, το στίγμα μου,ενα...ψυχολογικό CV μου!Εκτός του οτι-σίγουρα-θα με βοηθήσει τον ίδιο,ελπίζω και σε μια ελάχιστη,έστω,συμβόλή μου σ\&#039;αυτό το μοίρασμα εμπειριών και σκέψεων.Επιφυλάσσομαι όμως για την αυριανή για να εγγυηθώ καθαρότερη σκέψη.Ήθελα για την ώρα μόνο να συγχαρώ!!:)

----------


## Nefertari

Καλώς ήρθες και εσύ στην παρέα μας αλλά και στον καναπέ, αφού το πρώτο σου μήνυμα ήταν σε αυτό το θέμα...

:)

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Black Rose

Πως ψάχνεις σπιτι καλή μου? 

Γιατί δεν απευθύνεσαι σε ενα κτηματομεσητικό γραφείο? Στις δεκάδες μετακινήσεις μου πάντα μεσω μεσητικού γραφείου έβρισκα σπίτι και τελικά... κατέληξα διευθύντρια σε κτηματομεσητικό γραφείο!! Χα χα!

Λοιον, πηγαινε στο καλυτερο κτηματομεσητικό γραφείο και άσε τους ειδικούς να ψάξουν.. ε, μην πεθάνουμε και απο την πεινα ο κλάδος!

Καλη επιτυχια :):)

----------


## mreye

Καλη τυχη Νεφερταρι....

ευχομαι να βρεις το \&#039;σπιτι\&#039; αν και, πιστευω πως εχεις μαθει πλεον, μερικες φορες το σπιτι το βρισκουμε μεσα μας ...

και εγω εχω ζησει σε μερος που δεν ηξερα κανεναν.... μ\&#039;εμαθε να εκτιμω τους δικους μου και ποτέ, μα ποτέ, να μην πιστεψω ξανα πως θα μπορουσα να ζησω χωρις αυτους και τελειως μονη...

το θυμαμαι αυτο, ακομη και οταν μπαινω στο αυτοκινητο και οδηγω ασκοπα οπου ναναι για να ξεφυγω, για να βρω 10 λεπτα ησυχιας, για να μεινω... μονη...

----------


## Nefertari

> _Originally posted by Black Rose_
> Γιατί δεν απευθύνεσαι σε ενα κτηματομεσητικό γραφείο?


Σε γραφείο έχω απευθυνθεί, αλλά θέλω σε συγκεκριμένη περιοχή, η οποία με βολεύει για την δουλειά, συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος, συγκεκριμένο \&quot;φάσμα\&quot; τιμής και προπάντων ολοκαίνουριο... δεν μπορώ τα παλιά πάνω από 5ετία... :o :)

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## mreye

Χμμ, και εσυ μ\&#039;εκανες να σκεφτω... καπως το αντιθετο απ\&#039;οτι ειπα πριν....
Οτι μερικες φορες νιωθεις πως δεν \&#039;ανηκεις\&#039; πουθενα, παρεισακτη παντου... το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις τοτε ειναι να φτιαξεις ενα \&#039;σπιτι\&#039; και να ευχηθεις πως καποια μερα θα το νιωθεις ΣΠΙΤΙ

Εγω προσωπικα επρεπε να αποδεχτω την ιδεα οτι, για πολλους λογους, ποτε δεν θα νιωσω ανετα σε μια χωρα...
απο εκει και περα... επρεπε να βρω το μερος οπου ειμαι λιγοτερη δυστυχισμενη, λιγοτερο εξω απο τα νερα μου. Δυστυχως, αυτο το εμαθα μονο με την δοκιμη... (και ακομα δοκιμαζω, χεχε)

Ευχομαι να τριτωσαν τα κακα και ναναι πισω σου πια!

----------


## mreye

> _Originally posted by Nefertari_
> 
> 
> Όπως είπα, όλα είναι εμπειρίες... και αυτό που δεν μας σκοτώνει, μας κάνει δυνατότερους!


Ευγε!

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## mreye

> _Originally posted by Nefertari_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mreye_
> Οτι μερικες φορες νιωθεις πως δεν \&#039;ανηκεις\&#039; πουθενα, παρεισακτη παντου...
> 
> 
> ...


σε καταλαβαινω....

thanks και απο μενα :)

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## mreye

Ευχομαι να περασεις (η, μαλλον, να περασες) ομορφα!

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Black Rose

Γιατί , καλή μου, δεν είσαι ερωτευμένη μαζί του. Τον θαυμάζεις, τον εκτιμάς, τον αγαπάς αλλά δεν εισαι ερωτευμένη μαζί του και έτσι όλα του τα προτερήματα έχουν γίνει αγχος και σε πνίγουν..

Δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο συναίσθημα πιο αποπνιχτικό συναίσθημα από το να ζεις με έναν θαυμάσιο άνθρωπο που θα ήθελες να είσαι ερωτευμένος μαζί του αλλά να μην μπορείς να τον ερωτευτείς..

Αχ αυτή η χημεία! Οταν δεν λειτουργεί μας \&quot;διαλύει\&quot;!

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Black Rose

Λίγοι είναι αυτοί που δεν εχουν περάσει από κάποια κόλαση.. Ο καθένας μας έχει τον τρόπο και τις ευαισθησίες του στο πως αντιμετωπίζει τις καταστάσεις... 

Αυτό που σε μένα φαίνεται βουνό σε άλλον είναι παιγνιδάκι, αυτό που εμένα με \&quot;έστειλε\&#039; κάνει τη φίλη μου να γελάει..

Επειδη είμαστε κοινωνικά όντα και ζούμε σε ενα συγκεκριμμένο οικογενειακό και κοινωνικό περιβάλλον οι αποφάσεις μας επιρρεάζουν πολλές ζωές. Και οι αποφάσεις άλλων επερρεάζουν τις δικές μας ζωές. Η οικογένεια δέχεται τους περισσότερους \&quot;κραδασμούς\&quot;\&#039; σε κάθε κρίση , σε κάθε πρόβλημα. Πολλοί από εμάς εχουμε προκαλέσει πόνο, απογοήτευση ακόμα και δυστυχία στις οικογένειές μας, αλλά και για πόσους απο εμάς οι αποφάσεις της οικογένειας δεν δημιούργησαν προβλήματα στη ζωή μας.. Στην οικογένεια πρέπει να κυριαρχεί η αγάπη, η κατανόηση, η συγνώμη.. Οταν αγαπάμε καταλαβαίνουμε, νιώθουμε τον άνθρωπό μας. Μπορεί όταν είμαστε θυμωμένοι να θολώνουμε, αλλά μετά τα συναισθήματα καταλαγιάζουν. 

Για πολλά χρόνια η οικογένειά μου είχε σταματήσει την επικοινωνία μαζί μου γιατί δεν συμφωνούσαν με το διαζύγιό μου.. Με απομόνωσαν , με συνέτριψαν μια εποχή που τους χρειαζόμουν κοντά μου.. Οταν τα χρόνια πέρασαν η αγάπη αναδύθηκε πάλι και ξανα ανταμώσαμε. Δεν ξέρω αν τους έχω συγχωρήσει για την οδύνη που έζησα εκείνα τα χρόνια , γεγονός είναι ότι τα έριξα πίσω μου. Είμαστε καλά τώρα, είμαι κοντά τους, είναι μεγάλοι άνθρωποι ,τους φροντίζω, τους αγαπάω. 

Μαθήματα ζωής είναι αυτά, τουλάχιστον ας γίνουμε καλοί μαθητές.

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Black Rose

Τυχεροί και ευλογημένοι όσοι εχουν την δυναμη και την τόλμη για μια νέα αρχή..

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## Black Rose

Ουτε μπορούμε ούτε έχουμε το δικαίωμα να αλλάξουμε τον άλλον. Ολοι μας είμαστε άτομα ελεύθερης βούλησης, κάθε μέρα, κάθε ώρα κάθε λεπτό κάνουμε επιλογές σωστές ή όχι. Ειναι η πορεια μας αυτή. Με τα λάθη γινόμαστε σοφότεροι, μαθαίνουμε.

Μόνο τον εαυτό μας μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε. Και όταν αλλάξουμε εμείς θα δούμε ότι όλος ο κόσμος γύρω μας θα αλλάξει γιατί πολύ απλά τώρα τον αντιμετωπίζουμε με \&quot;αλλο μάτι\&quot;.

Ο κάθε συνάνθρωπός μας έχει τη πορεία του, αν τον αγαπάμε πρέπει να σεβαστούμε τις επιλογές του, είναι ο δικός του μοναδικός δρόμος προς την τελείοποίηση, της δικής του μοναδικής προσωπικότητας.. 

Αχ αχ... Πικρά παθήματα , πικρά μαθήματα και της δικής μου ζωής. 

Κάποτε μια παρόμοια συμπεριφορά μου για αλλαγή των πάντων σύμφωνα με τις απόψεις μου και τα πιστεύω, με οδήγησε σε προσωπικό όλεθρο. 

Τώρα δέχομαι τον άλλον -με όλη μου την καρδιά -έτσι όπως είναι. Αν δεν μου αρέσουν οι επιλογές του (πως να συμφωνούμε και με όλους θάταν παράλογο!!) κλείνω ευγενικά τη πόρτα της επικοινωνίας και συνεχίζω.. Δεν μπορούμε ούτε να αγαπήσουμε όλους τους ανθρώπους ούτε και να τους αποδεχτούμε όλους. Ο δικός μου κανόνας ζωής είναι \&quot;αγάπησε (δέξου και αποδέξου) έναν συνάνθρωπό σου την ημέρα\&quot;... 

Χαίρομαι για σένα καλή μου, που αρχίζει να ηρεμεί η ψυχούλα σου και να γαληνεύεις!

----------


## [email protected]

Καλησπέρα σε όλους... καινούριο μέλος και είπα να κάνω την αρχή από τον καναπέ!Nefertari μου δεν έχω να σου πω πολλά, τα περισσότερα έχουν ήδη ειπωθεί πολύ σοφά από άλλους... άδραξε μόνο την ευκαιρία να ανοίξεις την ψυχή σου στον άνθρωπό σου που τόσο υπομονετικά στάθηκε κοντά σου αυτό το διάστημα, είναι κρίμα να μην το κάνεις...

Θα τα πούμε και πάλι, ίσως κάποια στιγμή που δεν θα νυστάζω τόσο! ;)


Υ.Γ. Παρεπιπτόντως γράφεις υπέροχα, δεν ξέρω αν η δουλειά σου έχει σχέση με το γράψιμο, πάντως αν όντως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο οι αναγνώστες σου είναι πολυ τυχεροί!

----------


## neverexisted

δεν καταλαβα τα περισσοτερα απο τα προγραφομενα επομενως αποφασισα τη συμετοχη μου καταρχην το επιπεδο ειναι παιδικο-συναισθηματικα το τονιζω που λεει ο λογος-εσειις που γραφετε πρεπει να ειστε αρθρογραφοι το λιγοτερο ουτε λαθη στη φορμα δε κανετε δε σας λεω ανωριμους απλα πολλη αναλυση για αυταποδεικτα αυτοαντιφατικα οι ανθρωποι δεν αλλαζουν παραυτα μαθαινουν απο τα λαθη τους εξαλλου εγω ειμαι δειλος ωστε να αλλαξω διακοσμηση δωματιου μου δεν αλλαζω χαρακτηρα και η ζωη παιρνει το δρομο του χαρακτηρα/σημειο κομβικο στη σχεση ειναι η κατανοηση του εαυτου μας οχι των αλλων ο κοσμος αλλαζει μεσα απτα ματια μας οπως γραφτηκε σε προηγουμενο=επομενο κομβικο οι ευφυιες να συγκλινουν δε μπορει χπ μια persona μυθικων διαστασεων σαν εμενα/και βαλε/να συνδιαλεχθει μεσαςτο πολυ το κομβικο εχασα το συλλογισμο τι περιμενω απο εναν ουδενιστη εν αρχη ειναι τα ατομα και οι μεταξυ τους σχεσεις γραμμες χρωματος αναλογου της σχετικης ποιοτητας αυτων απο ψηλα μοιαζει ενα ακαταληπτο πολυχρωμο σχεδιο οντας στο ιδιο επιπεδο ολα τα ατομα /ο χρονος ενεκα/και στροβιλιζομενο συνεχως μπερδευουν τα χρωματα και επανασυνθετονται και δε βγαζει ακρη ουτε εγω ουτε ο θεος ομως ερχεται η τεχνη σε τραβαει απτο αυτι η το ματι και σε ανεβαζει λιγο να δεις τη συνουσια των χρωματων/δηλαδη σε μπερδευει κιαλλο/υπο αυτο το πρισμα εγραψα αυτες αφου λογοτεχνικα το forum κενταει

----------


## Nefertari

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_
> Υ.Γ. Παρεπιπτόντως γράφεις υπέροχα, δεν ξέρω αν η δουλειά σου έχει σχέση με το γράψιμο, πάντως αν όντως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο οι αναγνώστες σου είναι πολυ τυχεροί!


Δυστυχώς δεν έχει καμία σχέση... φαντάζομαι πως η συγγραφή είναι ανάλογη με την διάθεση τη στιγμή που γράφω... 
Σ\&#039; ευχαριστώ και να σε καλωσορίσω στο σάϊτ και στον \&quot;καναπέ\&quot;, μια και είναι το πρώτο θέμα που καταχώρησες το πρώτο σου μήνυμα...

:)





> _Originally posted by neverexisted_
> δεν καταλαβα τα περισσοτερα απο τα προγραφομενα επομενως αποφασισα τη συμετοχη μου καταρχην το επιπεδο ειναι παιδικο-συναισθηματικα το τονιζω που λεει ο λογος-εσειις που γραφετε πρεπει να ειστε αρθρογραφοι το λιγοτερο ουτε λαθη στη φορμα δε κανετε ....


Αρθογράφοι δεν είμαστε, τουλάχιστον όχι εγώ...

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, το μήνυμά σου δεν το κατάλαβα. Ίσως θα βοηθούσε αν έβαζες κανένα κόμμα ή τελεία που και που... τέλος πάντων! :)

Τι δεν κατάλαβες από τα προγραφόμενα? Αν διάβασες το πρώτο πρώτο μήνυμα αυτού του θέματος, θα έβλεπες πως δεν είναι ένα θέμα με συγκεκριμένη θεματολογία ή ύφος. Ο καθένας μπορεί να \&quot;ξαπλώσει\&quot; στον καναπέ και να ανοίξει την ψυχή του, να πει οτιδήποτε... όπως είχα γράψει και το ξαναπερνάω το ίδιο αρχικό μήνυμα και παρακάτω:




> _Originally posted by Nefertari_
> Εδώ είναι γωνιά που βρίσκεται ο μεγάλος καναπές... και έχει πολύ power! 
> Εδώ λοιπόν η γωνιά όπου μπορούμε να γράφουμε οτιδήποτε, είτε απλά για να ξαλαφρώσουμε, είτε για μαθήματα που έγιναν μαθήματα, αυτό που κάποιοι από μας ονομάζουμε \&quot;Γηράσκω αεί...εκπαιδευόμενος...\&quot;, όσο ζούμε παθαίνουμε, όσο ζούμε μαθαίνουμε...
> 
> Μία κατηγορία, όπου μπορούμε να γράφουμε για κάποια πράγματα που πιθανόν μας έτυχαν στην πορεία της ζωής μας και μας έμαθαν... κάτι ! Είτε με την μορφή μιας ιστορίας, είτε με απλή καταγραφή... όπως θέλει ο καθένας...
> 
> :)


Τίποτα περισσότερο, τίποτα λιγότερο...

Καλώς ήρθες και εσύ στην παρέα μας! :)

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε...

----------


## harrys

Η ζωή συνεχίζεται..

Το κακό είναι ότι, ξεχνάμε εύκολα..

Κάνουμε τα ίδια λάθη ξανά και ξανά..

Μόλις σηκωθώ και ξαναπατήσω στα πόδια μου, θα ξεχάσω που ήμουν..απο πού ήρθα..
Και κάποια στιγμή..θα ξαναβρεθώ στον \&quot;καναπέ\&quot;..

Γιατί..δεν είμαι ευχαριστημένος με τίποτα..

----------


## Anoixiatikh

Καλησπέρα αστεράκια...:)
Απόψε το βράδυ λέω να πεταχτώ ένα διήμερο στη Θεσσαλονίκη...να κάνω καμία βόλτα στο λιμάνι, να πάρω κανένα βιβλίο απο τα βιβλιοπωλεία της Αριστοτέλους και να κάτσω στο Επταπύργιο κοιτώντας τη θέα της πόλης και κάνοντας κανένα τσιγάρο...-αφού έχω τσιμπίσει κανένα μεζεδάκι στις ταβερνίτσες της παλιάς πόλης- :P . Μόλις τελείωσα έναν πίνακα, τον έκανα με νερομπογία αυτή τη φορά και όχι με λάδι, για να αρχίσει μετά απο τόσο καιρό να λειτουργει το χέρι μου και να ξεσκουριάσει. Έχει περάσει τόσος καιρός. Θα φέρω νέα τη Δευτέρα.;)
Φιλάκια!!!

----------


## Nefertari

O καναπές ... έκλεισε... 

Παρακαλώ να μην γραφτούν άλλα μηνύματα εδώ...

----------


## Macgyver

Ενα τελευταιο μηνυμα . Ναπαγορευτη η πωληση κ χρηση καναπεδων κ τοτε θαρχισει η επανασταση!!!!!!!

----------

